# Health Care



## bluehaze14 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi everyone

We had hoped to be living in Cyprus now but still doing re-make of garden before we see up.

I have just been diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes and wondered what the implications are regarding medication etc. I am retired now and wondered if all will be covered in Paphos. We let out our apartment and have just had a electricity bill for 2 months of 303.00 Euros Ouch !!! Worried if we can manage on my pension as my husband has another 10 years to go till his state pension and 5 to go for his personal one.

Any advice gratefully received.

Many thanks

Love Hazel xx


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

bluehaze14 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> We had hoped to be living in Cyprus now but still doing re-make of garden before we see up.
> 
> ...


Hazel, It's a bit difficult to tell you if you can survive on your pension if we don't have any idea of how much it is!

As I understand it, if you are of retirement age and in receipt of a state pension in the UK you will both be entitled to healthcare in Cyprus.


Pete


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

The answer to the medical question is that if one of you is on state pension you are entitled to medical care at the state clinics and hospitals. Your medication for diabetes will also be covered even if you cant be sure that you get the same brand of insulin or tablets that you get in UK. But that is the same here in Germany, I have diabetes type to and get different brands most of the time depending of what the health insurance have decided what they pay for, mostly the cheapest generica. But I never have a problem with it


Anders


----------



## bluehaze14 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Heakth Care*



PeteandSylv said:


> Hazel, It's a bit difficult to tell you if you can survive on your pension if we don't have any idea of how much it is!
> 
> As I understand it, if you are of retirement age and in receipt of a state pension in the UK you will both be entitled to healthcare in Cyprus.
> 
> ...


Hi Pete

Thanks for your reply pension £1200.00 per month also proceeds from sale of our bungalow, (when we put it up for sale) which we hope to leave alone and use for treats etc, I feel our dream is slipping away and we are really worried whether we will have enough to live OK. That's why I asked about the medication and whether that would be a cost. My husband is still working and is 55 I am 61. We have been coming out for the last 8 years but only for 2 weeks at a time so we have no idea what it is going to be like day to day living there,


Love Hazel x


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

bluehaze14 said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> Thanks for your reply pension £1200.00 per month also proceeds from sale of our bungalow, (when we put it up for sale) which we hope to leave alone and use for treats etc, I feel our dream is slipping away and we are really worried whether we will have enough to live OK. That's why I asked about the medication and whether that would be a cost. My husband is still working and is 55 I am 61. We have been coming out for the last 8 years but only for 2 weeks at a time so we have no idea what it is going to be like day to day living there,
> 
> ...


Unless you lead a lifestyle of excess I am confident you can live on that. By excess I mean living with air conditioners on all the time and buying only imported food while ignoring the far cheaper local goods, eating out in the pubs and tourist areas rather than enjoying the traditional tavernas and driving a motor with sensible running costs rather than a blingy krautmobile.

Follow your dream and don't let it slip away. No-one can guarantee it won't become a nightmare but you don't want to sit back and grow old thinking "What if...".

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Well said Pete. The people who moan about the cost of living here having gone up, mostly tend to be the ones who came here when times were better and suddenly find that they can no longer afford to go out for meals every night on their pensions or buy the branded goods they have got used to.

If you are sensible and as Pete says buy local goods wherever possible, shop around a bit and don't expect to eat out more than a couple of times a month you should be Ok.

As a pensioner you are entitled to free healthcare at the state hospitals and your husband would qualify as your dependant for treatment. Prescriptions are free from the hospital pharmacy.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Every forum seems to have threads relating to the cost of living. From what I have seen you should be fine. Informed opinions from Veronica and Pete are the ones to listen to. Don't dare let that dream slip away. With 26 days to go before our arrival, we are both excited and scared but can't quite work out what there is to be scared about. Good luck in any event.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Most people just look at the price of electricity or food then complain. We need to look at things in the round. Water delivery in the UK was around £50 a month, here we pay 20 ish euro every 4 months but than doesn't seem to get taken into account. I could rabbit about council tax etc being a lot cheaper, but won't. 

Us brits also seem to look for familiar items in the shops, try the local brands, some things will give you a pleasant surprise.


----------



## bluehaze14 (Oct 5, 2011)

PeteandSylv said:


> Unless you lead a lifestyle of excess I am confident you can live on that. By excess I mean living with air conditioners on all the time and buying only imported food while ignoring the far cheaper local goods, eating out in the pubs and tourist areas rather than enjoying the traditional tavernas and driving a motor with sensible running costs rather than a blingy krautmobile.
> 
> Follow your dream and don't let it slip away. No-one can guarantee it won't become a nightmare but you don't want to sit back and grow old thinking "What if...".
> 
> Pete


Hi again

Thanks for the reassurance. Just a query. We were told it was cheaper to buy at the shops who import English goods rather than the local supermarkets ie Carrfour, Lidl. We have bought shopping and looked at prices in the supermarkets and some of the things were expensive like toiletries. We were told about a shop that sells toiletries for 1 Euro so were just going to try there. I suppose it's it's the same as at home you look for the bargains and shop around!!!

Love Hazel x


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

I just looked at a documentery about all the pirate made brands from China that floods Europe. I would rather go for local brands that are very good then go for UK brands and risk to be cheated. The documentery showed that all kinds of things were copied, even a lot of food. Like they said that 25% of all olive oil sold in Italy is fake.

And Cyprus local brands are high quality.

Anders


----------



## bluehaze14 (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the advice and views. Look forward to hopefully being with you next year

Love Hazel x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bluehaze14 said:


> Hi again
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance. Just a query. We were told it was cheaper to buy at the shops who import English goods rather than the local supermarkets ie Carrfour, Lidl. We have bought shopping and looked at prices in the supermarkets and some of the things were expensive like toiletries. We were told about a shop that sells toiletries for 1 Euro so were just going to try there. I suppose it's it's the same as at home you look for the bargains and shop around!!!
> 
> Love Hazel x


The UK shops are Ok for toiletries and cleaning products etc but their foods are no cheaper on the whole and as they buy end of lines, almost out of date stuff etc you never know what they will have in. I've found that many things in these shops are very close to their sell buy dates so not good really when it is food.
As you say, its a matter of shopping around to some extent. As for the supermarkets my favourite by far is the new Alpha mega on the big roundabout. 
I detest Carrefour and Lidl has mainly fizzy drinks, crisps and sweets.


----------



## bluehaze14 (Oct 5, 2011)

Veronica said:


> The UK shops are Ok for toiletries and cleaning products etc but their foods are no cheaper on the whole and as they buy end of lines, almost out of date stuff etc you never know what they will have in. I've found that many things in these shops are very close to their sell buy dates so not good really when it is food.
> As you say, its a matter of shopping around to some extent. As for the supermarkets my favourite by far is the new Alpha mega on the big roundabout.
> I detest Carrefour and Lidl has mainly fizzy drinks, crisps and sweets.


Hi again Veronica

Thanks for that information. Have not seen the Alpha mega on the roundabout will have a look next time we are over. I have just read your profile and I am a spiritualist and a healer, Is there anywhere in Paphos spiiritual wise? I keep looking when we come out but only seen a retreat in Polis.

Love Hazel x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bluehaze14 said:


> Hi again Veronica
> 
> Thanks for that information. Have not seen the Alpha mega on the roundabout will have a look next time we are over. I have just read your profile and I am a spiritualist and a healer, Is there anywhere in Paphos spiiritual wise? I keep looking when we come out but only seen a retreat in Polis.
> 
> Love Hazel x


Hi Hazel,
Unfortunately the only so called spiritualists I have met since I have been here have had some very odd ideas of spiritualism and mediumship. Perhaps we can get together once you get here to have a chat.


----------



## bluehaze14 (Oct 5, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Hi Hazel,
> Unfortunately the only so called spiritualists I have met since I have been here have had some very odd ideas of spiritualism and mediumship. Perhaps we can get together once you get here to have a chat.


Hi Veronica

I would like that and I hope to do my healing over there if there is a demand for it. I did my development and healing in a Spiritualist Church. I have been a spiritualist for 8 years since my Mum passed but I saw spirit when I was a child and my Mum and Grandma did too.

Love Hazel xxxxxx


----------

